# SNF E/M Codes



## jenniferodell (Aug 23, 2007)

I am new to an office that has a doctor that goes to 3 different nursing homes.  Is there a stipulation that the nursing home patient only be seen once every 20 days, and if seen more than that needs a seperate diagnosis than the original one? and I have also been told that the second visit needs a modifier??? is this correct? if so do I attach the 59 modifier?  Any tools that might assist me in SNF coding would be a great help also


----------



## thompsonsyl (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi,

I found info on SNF billing in Medicare's "E/M" Billing Guidebook.  The link is as follows (look on pages 12-14).  Hope it helps!

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/pubs/emservicesgd_jul07.pdf


----------

